# Pogostemon Helferi



## Fishguy10 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm planning on setting up a planted tank for the first time. While researching plants I found pogostemon helferi. I really like the way that it looks, at least in the pictures that I've seen of it, but I had a few questions about it... 

1) In some pictures it appears to be a short dense clump with very wavy leaves, and in others it is taller, more spread out, and has less wavy leaves. What causes these differences? Is it light?
2) I've read that this plant can actually turn a reddish color if given exceptional care. Is this true?
3) I have read that this plant is a stem plant. However I have also read that it reproduces by runners. I've seen it cut and replanted like you would a stem plant. So, is it a stem plant that also reproduces by runners?
4) Does this plant absolutely require CO2, or can it grow fine without it? 

Any answers or advice about this plant would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is some info about it. The px in the article is wrong.

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/plant-of-the-month/pogostemon-helferi.htm

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=187&category=genus&spec=Pogostemon

1. Submerged in the tank it grows in clumps. It does not grow spread out. If you see it that way it has been planted that way. Emerged growth is radically different. It's difficult to get it to change over to emersed growth without it dying. If you get it make sure it's submerged growth.

2. I've never ever seen it with red growth. Maybe you are thinking of a different platn.

3. It can be cut if it gets too tall and replanted AND it send off side plants. It does both. The side plants will produce roots if left long enough and the cutting will develop roots.

4. Yes, it NEEDS CO2

It's a beautiful plant and an odd little plant. Sometimes it can grow so well and you will have it over your entire foreground and then it just might melt away for no apparent reason. I think this is a difficult plant to keep.


----------



## Fishguy10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for the response.
It's good to know that I need to make sure it's submerged growth when I get it. Thank you

I'm sure that it was this plant that I heard about possibly having red growth, but I've never seen any pictures with it looking red, it's usually a light green color it seems. Must have just been a rumor.

That is cool that this plant reproduces two different ways. Hopefully that will help it fill out faster once I'm able to set up my tank and get some. 

The CO2 worries me a little. I'd been thinking about CO2 off and on for awhile, but it just seems so complicated when it comes to the specifics. Plus, I've heard of dumping when the bottle gets low and that sounds like it would be really bad for the fish. The upfront cost is also a lot, but it seems like the bottles might be semi-reasonable to refill? Also, about how long would a 5 or 10# bottle last me with a 29 gallon tank? I was planning on using Flourish excel, would that be enough? The CO2 topic is really confusing and half of the people seem to say its beneficial, but not required, whereas others say it is absoulutly essential and plants just don't survive without it. 

Thanks again for all of the info on this plant. It seems to be less common and more difficult than some others, but I really like the way it looks. I hope that I will be able to include it in my tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You must have CO2 for this plant. If you get a double regualtor you will not have end of tank dump. I use 5lb tanks and on my 95g it lasts about 4 months. On your 29g it would last a LONG TIME. Flourish excel is just a carbon source like CO2. This plant does NOT like excel. It will melt it. Some plants don't need to have extra CO2 in the water to survive. They grow slowly and so require less light, CO2, nutrients and all. This plant requires HIGH light so high CO2, and high nutritious substrate/water. 

Once you have the regulator and diffuser the CO2 is actually not that expensive. I pay $11 for a 5lb tank of CO2. It's also that that difficult. It just seems so. Get a good regulator with a bubble counter and a good diffuser and you will be set.


----------



## Fishguy10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the CO2 info, it's hard to find good information/advice on it for some reason. I'm glad that I finally have a rough idea on how long a tank of CO2 would last me and also about how much it would cost to refill a tank. I will reconsider CO2 because the plants I'm considering are high light/high growth plants and they would benefit from it. Are there any particular brands that you recommend as far as the double regulator, bubble counter, and diffuser go, or do all of the different brands pretty much do the same job? Thank you so much for your info on the plant and also on CO2.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have gotten all but one of my CO2 regulators from Greenleafaquariums.com. Orlando has been so good to me. He knows his stuff. I am not a DIY person and don't do well so it was important for me to buy from someone I trust. I couldn't be happier with his service.


----------



## Fishguy10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for the reply and advice 

I looked into the regulators. I'll have to think about it some more...there just seem so expensive.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are expensive but once it's bought you are done. Don't skimp on quality. You want good equipment when dealing with compressed gasses. You don't want any blow-ups or gases leaking. If you are handy maybe you know how to put them together. There are good deals on parts and such from time to time.


----------



## Fishguy10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like the extra cost would be worth it in the long run...Thanks for the advice on CO2 and regulators. 

I'm planning on ordering my plants from aquariumplants.com (do I need to send them a trackback or anything when I post their name?) and they have a CO2 regulator that they designed. It uses an electronic valve instead of a needle valve that they say is not only more accurate, but also completely eliminates the potential dumping of a low tank. I checked out Greenleafaquariums.com regulators and also looked at this electronic one. I was wondering if you have ever heard of, or know anyone who has owned, the aquariumplants.com regulator and how it compares. The reviews on their site are all five stars, but the cost of the unit is about half of what the dual stage regulators cost. Also, if you have ever used aquariumplants.com, it would be interesting to hear your experience. It sounds like everyone who has bought anything from them is usually happy with it, but I would like as much input as I can get. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know about the regulators. I think you have a thread about it. Ask there. Others that weld and such are much more knowledgeable than I am about that.

About the plant. They do have nice plants. The thing to know is that many of theirs are grown emersed (sticking out of the water). Their leaves will have to change over to submerged leaves. Some plants have a hard time doing that. You can ask if they have submerged growth - OR - you can take the chance of the change over. I get most all of my plants from the For Sale forum here - from hobbyist. I know they are submerged growth and shipping is less and I usually get more.


----------



## Fishguy10 (Aug 6, 2011)

I will have to call them and make sure that the growth that I am getting is submersed. I will also look at the for sale forum. I have certain plants in mind that I would like to get, but it seems like unless I happened to find someone with a lot of the plants I'm interested in, the shipping would stack up fast. The only other problem I have is that I can not post on the for sale forum yet because I am new and don't have enough posts. Thank you for all of your help with info on the plant and also recommendations and info on CO2 equipment. It really helped me out a lot. 

I am surprised that no one else has posted their experiences with this plant. I would still like to hear from anyone who has kept this plant and any advice you could offer would be great.


----------

